# Phone Calls



## jam26 (Jan 3, 2010)

Today I made phone calls to 2 people to apologize for a mistake I made at work. The phone has always been tough for me for some reason, and especially when I have to admit to being imperfect. I could have avoided doing this without any real consequences, but I made myself do it as an exposure. Felt pretty good about it. Baby steps...right!


----------



## serenity2125 (Dec 12, 2009)

That's great! I also have trouble talking on the phone so I know how hard making a phone call can be. Everytime the phone rings my stomach turns and I normally don't even answer. I'd much rather have someone text me than call. I don't know why I get so nervous talking on the phone but it's something I've struggled with for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

That's awesome! I really do not like ringing people or just talking on the phone in general, so any time I build up the courage and do it, it just feels great...and evidently you are the same!

But yeah, just keep building on that and keep challenging your fears one small step at a time.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Good for you. The phone freaks me out a lot too, but having to call landlord after landlord when I was looking for an apartment helped me a lot with my phone fear.


----------



## jam26 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, guys. The phone has gotten easier for me over the past few years, but there are definitely times when I still struggle with it. I think it has a lot to do with the unpredictability of how someone will respond to the call. Whe I say my name, will they know who I am? If they don't answer, do i leave a message? Will I sound like an idiot on the voicemail? How will the person react to my call? And you can't read social cues like facial expressions and body language on the phone, so its harder to figure out how the conversation is going. I actually prefer face to face communication.


----------



## sandman99 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the same problems on the phone. My phone is always on silent, and when it does ring I sometimes put a pillow on it so I don't hear it vibrate :blush

I just realised how weird that is. 

A while ago I worked in a call centre, phoning strangers to sell them magazines. That was a nightmare.


----------

